# Fatigue



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure where to post this, so I picked here :tongue0015:
I am about 7 weeks past TT and am on 137 levothyroxine. I have NO energy. I don't want to do anything. Seriously, laundry sits, cleaning is NOT up to par, I'm just dragging through each day. I have an appt. next Wednesday with the Endo. I'm going to make sure he checks Ferritin, B-12 and my Vit-D as I know that has been way low. Is there anything else besides the normal tests I get. (TSH, Frees, T-3,4,...he's very good about bloodwork) I know my iron hasn't been checked so I really want to see what that is. I'm hoping he can get me my oomph back soon. I don't like this at all!:sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I went through this for a few months. It stinks, but once you get the meds regulated, you'll be a-ok. Hang in there!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I also went through this for quite awhile. I could not stay awake past one o'clock and I was at work! Make sure you get the Frees tested along with the ferritin, B-12 and Vitamin D tested.

Next month will be 2 years since I had the last half of my thyroid removed. This morning I ran 3 14 minute miles...so, there is hope. I never thought I would have the stamina to do much again. Hang in there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with all posted above.

It took me 2.5 years to get Ferritin and low Vit D straightened out.

Seems all of us post surgery have these issues which makes me think all with their thryoid probably do too.

I supplement 5K IU D 6 days a week, trying to keep it in 3/4 range. I find it makes me hyper if it is at or above range.

I had endometrial ablation 18 months after trying to supplement with iron which made me extremely ill. Today I supplement very little iron in my system and am always spot on with a lab check.


----------

